# 10نصائح... كيف تكسبين حماتك؟



## Coptic MarMar (26 يناير 2008)

*

1 . حث الزوج على بر والديه عموماً ووالدته خصوصاً وذلك بتشجيعه على زيارتهما وحسن صحبتهما.

2. معاملة الحماة معاملة الأم، لاسيما في حالة خطأها في حقها، فتعاملها كما تعامل أمها إذا أخطأت عليها.

3. لا تحدثي زوجك بكل ما تقوله أمه أو ما يقع منها من أخطاء


4. لا تقارني بين معاملة زوجك لأمه ومعاملته لك، فإن لكل مقام مقال ولكل درجته ومنزلته. فذلك أحفظ لقلبك وأسكن من أن تثور فيه نار الغيرة والحسد.


5. علّمي أولادك احترام جدّتهم, و توقيرها وعدم إيذائها في لعبهم ولهوهم.


6. الهدية إليها بين الحين والآخر وتحسن معاملتها وتتلطف معها.


7. مساعدتها فيما تحتاج إليه في شؤونها الخاصة أو العامة وعدم التعامل معها وكأنها ضيفة لا علاقة لك بها إلا بالأحاديث المقتضبة التي تخرجينها من فمك وكأنك مكرهة على الحديث معها.


8. أشعريها بأنك بمثابة بناتها بل أقرب وأرحم وأبر.

9. استشيريها في بعض ما تريدين القيام به من أمور بيتك، وأخبريها عن بعض أخبارك وشؤونك، تشعر بمنزلتها، وتحس بمقامها عندك.

10. الدعاء لها أمامها و من خلفها و خصوصا فى مرضها*​


----------



## ايرينى جورج (26 يناير 2008)

*رد على: 10نصائح... كيف تكسبين حماتك؟*

شوية نصايح فى الجون 
ميرسى ليكى خالص حبيبتى
بس ممكن اضيف حاجة قبل النصايح دى كلها 
بجد حبيها واحتريميها وليس امام زوجك فقط بل وفى داخلك ايضا 
وناديها دائما ب (ماما)​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (26 يناير 2008)

*رد على: 10نصائح... كيف تكسبين حماتك؟*

*ميرسى يا ايرينى لأضافتك ونورتى الموضوع ياقمر*​


----------



## candy shop (26 يناير 2008)

*رد على: 10نصائح... كيف تكسبين حماتك؟*

نصائح جميله جداااااااااااااااااااا

ياريت الكل يقراها

ولا ضافه جميله

شكرااااااااااااا يا قمر​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (26 يناير 2008)

*رد على: 10نصائح... كيف تكسبين حماتك؟*

*ميرسى لمرورك يا كاندى ونورتى الموضوع*​


----------



## assyrian girl (26 يناير 2008)

*رد على: 10نصائح... كيف تكسبين حماتك؟*

*thx alot wonderful for ur perfect topic
God bless you
:yaka:​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (26 يناير 2008)

*رد على: 10نصائح... كيف تكسبين حماتك؟*

ميرسى لمرورك assyrian girl 
ونورتى الموضوع ياقمر ​


----------



## nonogirl89 (26 يناير 2008)

*رد على: 10نصائح... كيف تكسبين حماتك؟*

موضوع جميل
وياريت الكل فعلا يعمل بالنصايح دى
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## mrmr120 (26 يناير 2008)

*رد على: 10نصائح... كيف تكسبين حماتك؟*

نصايح حلوة بجد 
تسلم ايدك 
ياريت كل البنات المتجوزين تعرف ازاى تكسف حماتها​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (26 يناير 2008)

*رد على: 10نصائح... كيف تكسبين حماتك؟*

*ميرسى لمرورك يانونو ونورتى الموضوع ياقمر*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (26 يناير 2008)

*رد على: 10نصائح... كيف تكسبين حماتك؟*

*ميرسى لمرورك يامرمورة ونورتى الموضوع ياقمر*​


----------



## Meriamty (26 يناير 2008)

*رد على: 10نصائح... كيف تكسبين حماتك؟*



موضوع راائع جداااا يا قمر 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعب محبتك 


​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (3 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: 10نصائح... كيف تكسبين حماتك؟*

*ميرسى لمرورك يا مريمومة ونورتى الموضوع ياقمر*​


----------



## النهيسى (9 أغسطس 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *
> 
> 1 . حث الزوج على بر والديه عموماً ووالدته خصوصاً وذلك بتشجيعه على زيارتهما وحسن صحبتهما.
> 
> ...



*موضوع حلو ونصائح جيده لاخواتك

شكراااااااااااااااااا      ليكى


ياريت يعملوا بيها  *ههههههههههههههه


----------



## مورا مارون (9 أغسطس 2008)




----------



## Coptic MarMar (10 أكتوبر 2008)

النهيسى قال:


> *موضوع حلو ونصائح جيده لاخواتك
> 
> شكراااااااااااااااااا      ليكى
> 
> ...


----------



## Coptic MarMar (10 أكتوبر 2008)

مورا مارون قال:


>


----------



## viviane tarek (11 أكتوبر 2008)

*نصائح جامدة مووووووووووت
تسلم ايدك يا مرمر
والاضافة كمان حلوة
ياريت كل البنات تتعلم 
المتزوجة تصلح منحلها
واللسة تاخد خبرة للمسطقبل
شششششكككككرررررااااا"""""*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 أكتوبر 2008)

viviane tarek قال:


> *نصائح جامدة مووووووووووت
> تسلم ايدك يا مرمر
> والاضافة كمان حلوة
> ياريت كل البنات تتعلم
> ...


----------



## فادية (11 أكتوبر 2008)

*نصايح  جميلة  قوي *
*تسلم ايديك يا مرمر  *
*الوحدة بس  تفتكر ان حماتها  هي الي تعبت  وربت  وسهرت على جوزها لحد  ما  بقا راجل ملو هدومة  قادر يتحمل  مسؤوليتها  ومسؤولية  اولادها  وساعتها  اكيد  هتقدر قيمتها كويس قوي*​


----------



## doooody (27 مارس 2009)

شكرا علي النصائح الجميلة


----------



## coconut (27 مارس 2009)

اشكركم على الموضوع الجميل...ربنا يعوضكم...انا اصلي ان زوحه ابني تحبني كام بحق وحقيقي من قلبها ..اطلب من الرب ان احسن في عينيها.افتقد الاحترام.اتالم من التهميش..ابكي من توالي جرح المشاعر بس في مخدعي ..لا احاول ابدا اظهار هذه الملاحظات امام ابني نهائي....لاانكر اني من شده الالم وجهي يتغير..وعندما يسءلني ابني ماللك يا ماما اتظاهر بالامراض...وفي اليوم التالي اطبق مبداء كتابي :لاتغرب الشمس على غضبكم...اف:4...وللعلم انا اقطع مسافات طويله و شاقه...لاخدمهم عند استقبال حفيدتي.حيث انني اعمل في مهنه مرموقه واخدم في بلدي...يعني زياره طالت او قصرت...كنت اتوقع ان تحبني اكتر مثل فتره الخطوبه....نصحني ابي الروحي ان احتمل هذا الصليب...واصرخ الي الله حتي تتغير.....لذلك اشكر كاتبه الموضوع خصوصا لو كانت صغيره في السن...ارجوكم صلوا من اجل كل زوجات الابنا ء الرب يبارككم.


----------



## رانا (27 مارس 2009)

رررررررررررررررررررروعه وفى منتهى الاهميه​


----------



## لي شربل (27 مارس 2009)

*ثانكيو marmar ع ها الموضوع الحلو من مواضيعك المتميزة  :t31:
كتييييير مليان محبة وكتتتتيييييييير مهم 
انا بعتقد مامتي المستقبلية هتطلب آلي ارحمها مني شوي
الرب قال : اكرم أباك وأمك 
وزيادة ع هيك مشكلتي بتعلق بالموقرين بشكل صعب كتتتتتتييييييير
وآلي خدمة مع الموقرين كبار السن 
فيا حرام مسكينة يا اللي تفكر تجوزني ابنها 
بعتقد راح تعمل الي اتفاقية عدم زيارة سوى مرة بالاسبوع  
تمنعني فيها من الحكي و الاهتمام و العناق .ههههههههه :a63:
نصلي من اجلهم الرب يبارك كل الموقرين ويعطيهم كل الحياة ويتوجهم بالصحة والمحبة والرعاية .
لأنو بدونهم ما النا بركة ولا ملكوت ولا حكمة ولا معرفة .
الله معك يبارك حياتك وخدمتك .*​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (27 مارس 2009)

​


----------



## kalimooo (28 مارس 2009)




----------



## وليم تل (29 مارس 2009)

شكرا مرمرمارو
على النصائح الرائعة
ودمتى بود​


----------

